# 66 coppertone rider



## schwinnguyinohio (May 20, 2020)

Build this out of a rider frame , not all correct.


----------



## butnut (May 21, 2020)

I love everything about this! Very kool! I've restored over 30 Sting Rays in the 90s. Factory color paints, seat kits, decals, NOS parts. Built a few customs too. Got out of the game before Y2K, sold most of my show bikes and all my parts. Now I'm retired, I wanna build a bike. Just got a Coppertone frame, gonna leave it as is, and build  period correct Sting Ray BMX...stay tuned, almost have all my parts! I'd be interested if you ever wanna sell this bike, let me know! Sneak peek of my build...since you have a Coppertone.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 22, 2020)

Nice , glad you will be leaving it as is , paint appears far better than mine .


----------



## butnut (May 22, 2020)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Nice , glad you will be leaving it as is , paint appears far better than mine .



Thanks. Not painting anymore, glad to have found a decent frame. Is that a 24" Fleet in your avatar? I restored a 24" Typhoon for my wife back then. Used a Krate springer...rides real nice and the 24" size is perfect.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 22, 2020)

No it’s a 63 jaguar


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 26, 2020)

Made a few changes, added fenders and Schwinn white walls


----------



## kool68 (Jul 27, 2020)

Looks great!  I had a 65 Coppertone !


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 7, 2020)

Sweet bike ron !!!!


----------

